# Crank Bros vs Topeak vs Park



## GBD (Dec 26, 2008)

I am looking for a good multi tool.
I have found 3 candidates with good reviews.

Crank bros (multi 17 or 19)
Topeak (mini 18)
Park tools (IB-3)

Now firstly, i will give the details below, for a side by side comparison, and i want input from people who know what you need on a tool and may have used these tools before. If there is one that you reccomend, that you think is good, say it and i will look it up. i want a wide range of opinions to choose a good tool.

I want to know strengths and weaknesses of each of them from people who have used them, or general opinions on what is and isnt needed.

*Crank Brothers Multi 19* (Multi 17 only has 1 of each screwdriver < why u need 2?)

chain tool 8/9/10 speed compatible 
spoke wrench #1, 2, 3, 4 
hex wrenches #2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 
screwdrivers 2-phillips, 2-flat 
open wrench 8mm, 10mm 
torx t-25

*Topeak Mini 18*

8 Allen wrenches: 2, 2.5, 3, 4(2 each <) dunno what that means), 5, 6, 8, 10 mm
Torx wrench: T25
Spoke wrenches: 15g, 14g
Chain tool: cast cromoly steel (unclips from mini-tool body for ease of use)
Tire lever: super hard anodized aluminum
Screwdrivers: 1 Phillips, 1 flat
Bottle opener: steel
Chain pin breaker tool

*Park IB-3* (spoke wrenches look fiddly, chain tool looks weak)

1.5 hex wrench 
2 hex wrench 
2.5 hex wrench 
3 hex wrench 
4 hex wrench 
5 hex wrench 
6 hex wrench 
8mm hex wrench 
T25 star driver 
Straight blade screw driver 
Composite wrapped tire lever 
two spoke wrench sizes
- One size equal to SW-0, black, for 3.23mm nipples 
- Second size equal to SW-2, red, for 3.45mm nipples
10-speed compatible chain tool

OK, so some have different size hex wrenches... what would the other sizes do? (the ones that aren't on the other models) Cant you just get adjusting bits to put on the end?

Help me make a decision. i was thinking of getting crank bros multi 10 (has all the hex keys, the torx and 2 screwdrivers) with a park CT-5 Chain tool and seperate spoke wrenches. Do you need the open wrenches? or would you carry a dumbell wrench?

Thanks for your input in advance


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a first generation topeak alien, ie not the alien II. I had a mini 18 that I lost on it's maiden ride 

I've never tried or handled the others, the alien was well reviewed on the internet.

Chain tool on my alien is good. It was fine on the mini 18 too, but i prefer it not to be detachable so i can't lose it. Take a powerlink with you too and you are set for chain issues.

I think my alien covers all the needs I have. It has knife too which i think could be useful.
I broke one of the integral tyre levers, i would recommend carrying two proper plastic ones anyway. I don't think i tried the metal one on my mini 18, but i'm not a fan of metal tyre levers due to possible rim damage.

Never used the smaller open wrenches, but i have used the pedal wrench on my alien.


----------



## GBD (Dec 26, 2008)

yes, most are hex bolts now, and can be taken off with allen keys. so the open wrench never gets used. so another weakness with topeak is the detachable chain tool.

sorry to say but one opinion wont make my mind


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a park tool that costed 20 or so dollars. It doesn't have the 6 or 8 hex wrench. It has two plastic tire levers and a chain breaker. It comes apart in 3 pieces. It is simple and it has fixed my twice out on the trail now. The tire levers won't break and I honestly don't have a complaint with it to be honest. It gets the job done in an emergency situation. The 6 mm allen wrench or hex key fits the bolt holding my pedal arm on. It also tightened the seat bolt on my giant, but not on my current ride. I can't speak for the other tools.


----------



## GBD (Dec 26, 2008)

Ah yes, so this is a diferent model. i am not sure wether it coming apart is good -you know, losng parts and all.

i guess it is pretty important to have an allen key to fit every olt on your bike yes?


----------



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the Crank Brothers m19. It is a great tool. Has just about everything but tire levers. The chain tool works very well. The only let down was I left it in a wet saddle bag over night and the tool parts had light to medium surface rust the next day. They look like stainless but are plated. I cleaned it up and polished off the rust but there are black spots on it now. It seems like it could have been plated better. So it is a great tool, but try to keep it dry. I actually used it to build up a bike.


----------



## xcmountain80 (Aug 17, 2006)

Crank Brothers has worked well for me but those topeakunits are kick ass if you have the cash. 

Aaron


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

chiplikestoridehisbike said:


> I have the Crank Brothers m19. It is a great tool. Has just about everything but tire levers. The chain tool works very well. The only let down was I left it in a wet saddle bag over night and the tool parts had light to medium surface rust the next day. They look like stainless but are plated. I cleaned it up and polished off the rust but there are black spots on it now. It seems like it could have been plated better. So it is a great tool, but try to keep it dry. I actually used it to build up a bike.


That's normal, I doubt the tool is plated. Stainless will rust, and the rust will be easy to remove, as you found. If it was plated and had rusted the plating would start to bubble and peel. I suggest you get some metal polish and remove those spots. Then keep your tool dry and/or lightly oiled.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

i have the park ib-3 and i love it! I have used the chain tool on a 10speed road change out on the road and rode it hard on some steep hills after without any problem. The chain tool works great with the tire lever as the wrench for the chain pin. The tire lever works fine for road tires. i've even used the 8mm all on a crank bolt. I have used a crankbros chain tool once on a mtn ride. Works almost as well as the park IB-3, either will get the job done. But i got the park because i like having a spoke wrenches. Has everything i could think that I would ever need on a ride. A buddy also has one and he likes it too.


----------



## Mondoman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have the Crank Bros 19 and it's quite good, although a bit bulky. I recently picked up an E3 on sale at Performance, and have been very impressed by its build quality and *very* slim design. It doesn't have open/closed-end wrenches and the hex wrenches go up to 6mm instead of 8mm, but it's my new favorite. It's so sleek, I can't stop touching it: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=23435&subcategory_ID=4217


----------

